# 1993 ka24e 4cly idle surge when warm to temp almost replaced everything



## jmoney2001 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey guys trying to help a friend out and his truck has turned into a nightmare. his truck has a bad idle surge when it warms up. it idle great then drops to 200rpm. so far i have replace a whole list of parts which i will list.

idle control valve
map sensor 
throttle position sensor
fuel regulator
full tune up
fuel pump
temp sensor
new timing chain and guides (needed this anyways wore out not source of issue)
did the tsb on the black wire that connect the three sensors together
did compression check all 155 across board
new intake gasket and throttle body gasket
new filter
did fuel presser check all in spec

i have narrowed it down to the fuel i think. when it surges it coughs out black smoke. i thought maybe stuck injector but all spark plugs are black??? its been in my yard for 3 weeks please help me get it out lol any help out be really appreciated thanks guys


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If you are trying to repair the truck based on how it acts, then you are going about it all wrong.

The engines in these trucks are controlled by the ECU. If the ECU detects an issue, it makes the engine act a certain way so the Nissan Repair Center knows where to focus their attention.

What does that mean? That means you need to pull the codes.



























If you do not have a service manual, go here to download one for free.


----------



## jmoney2001 (Feb 11, 2008)

yes i have pulled the codes. only code it gave me was the temp sensor. i have fixed that and still acting up. gonna check the catalytic converter next then injectors.


----------

